# OFNA FORCE 28 engine ???



## HPIFreak (Feb 17, 2003)

i damaged my OFNA Force 28 crank case and shelfed it for about 3 years. i finally ordered a new crank case and starting transfurring the guts. when i took off the head, i noticed that there were 4 head shims! ive been running 20% nitro, i thought 3 shims were for 30% but 4 shims? i looked at the exploded parts view ( http://www.nitrohouse.com/images/engine_pipes/Exploded_View/force-28.jpg ) and it looks like theres only suppose to be 2 shims. anyone know whats going on here?


----------

